# 94 golf steering wheel swap????



## bigdaddyvwmk3 (Apr 23, 2010)

im looking to get a new steering wheel for my 94 golf....im thinking about puting in a 2000 mk3.5 cabrio wheel since it looks like it is a str8 up bolt on since they have the same dashboard/steering column......i am also interested in a selection of mk4 steering wheels...anyone no if they will fit with slight modification or if someone sells a swap setup for mk4 to mk3????? thanks for the info


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

The 3.5 cabby is a direct swap. The mk IV wheels requires minor modifications.


----------



## bigdaddyvwmk3 (Apr 23, 2010)

i figured the mk3.5 cabby was a direct swap......anyone no what modifications need to be done to get a mk4 wheel onto the mk3's???? someone out there has to have done this before........thanks for the info


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Mk4, 5 and 6 all require the same modification to fit a Mk3 and earlier VW.

You need a Mk3 spiral cassette (airbag clock spring). It is secured to the Mk3 wheel via 3 screws.
You'll need to drill 4 holes into the mk4,5 or 6 steering wheels, 3 holes specifically for the screws, and 1 hole for the locking pin that prevents the spiral cassette from turning when its not mounted to the wheel.

With Mk3 vehicles having the rounded steering column stalks, no mods are needed to fit the wheel other than the airbag spiral cassette.

Mk2 vehicles with late model big square steering column stalks need to upgrade to mk3 stalks.

Earlier Mk2 vehicles require the large spline adapter (shown below).


Here is a picture of my Mk5 steering wheel mounted to my Mk2 Jetta.
Note: No airbag spiral cassette is shown, these pics were just a proof of concept.










Late Mk2 stalks, these have since been replaced with Mk3 stalks.

The stalks will hit the wheel if you select turn signals, or high beams, or windshield washers.




























Factory Mk2 large spline adapter shown with Mk5 wheel.










Mk3 airbag spiral cassette. Get this from your old Mk3 wheel or from the junkyard.


----------



## bigdaddyvwmk3 (Apr 23, 2010)

great info dude and great pics....


----------

